# Jester



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I just wanted to show off Jester...










































She popped up in a pet/show crossing I did with one of my Brindle girls and I totally fell in love with her! She's not impressive type-wise, but I think she could win a few awards for cuteness. :mrgreen:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow, that dividing line across her back is really neat! Cute mouse. : )


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like that mouse a lot.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very attractive indeed!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Handsome!
I have a jester too!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Good looking mouse!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

My jaw nearly dropped to the floor, I've never seen a mouse like that. :lol: Very beautiful! Her markings appear to be symmetrical but with opposite colouring on each side!


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

she is lovely


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

This is possibly the COOLEST mouse I have EVER SEEN!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Brilliant markings! Love her name haha.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I love brindles like this. 

Stripes on all American brindles only go from the middle of the body outwards, so patterns like this pop up once in a while. That is to say, even though most brindles look like they have stripes that cross the middle of their backs, they don't. They just appear that way because they meet up in the middle. 

I hope that made sense, lol.


----------

